# EPAK Forum Rules.



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2003)

Forum: Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate Systems
A strongly moderated forum to discuss Ed Parker's American Kenpo systems (32-24-16).

Rules: Please keep discussions centered on the approved 32-24-16 technique curriculuums. Thread drift will not be allowed. Name calling and disrespect will not be tolerated; either will be dealt with harshly after one and only one warning.


----------

